# New/old AFX pan cars.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have a friend who's company just bought a new Wet-Jet (sic) cutter and I asked him to cut me a few brass AFX pans.I liked the easier pans that allowed use of factory shoes and epoxied it on a mildly modded AFX chassis.He did a few in steel for me to so I could check magnetic downforce from the poly magnets through the pan,results were good.Heres a few pics,hope you enjoy.
Christian


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Cool&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Dig it!

Tom


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

The best part of the pan setup is the car is so very smooth and driveable.I like these pans because you can run most stock afx bodies.
Christian


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Chris, you holding out on us? How bout a pair for me so I can have two to run together pal?!?!?!


Nice job btw.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Sure joe,you really need 2?
Christian


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dragula said:


> Sure joe,you really need 2?
> Christian



If I run one alone I'd kick my buddies butt too bad!!!

But if I had a second to run it against then it would be a fair race no?? 
Lmao!!!!

Besides everything thing needs a partner. I always buy in pairs. :wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

do you want just the pan or a race ready car?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Joe??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

If ur willing to set me up a pair, do that and I'll replace a pair of afx chassis for ya bro.


----------



## teddytrom (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello


----------



## BudMan49099 (May 6, 2011)

I'd be interested in purchasing some pans.. 8 to 10 of them


----------



## EER (Jul 11, 2001)

I'd be interested in purchasing some pans and parts
Eric


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

dragula thanx for posting up some of the pan works. i have built 3 or 4 of the full blown type where you epoxy some bronze pickups and install brush cups. this style shown here are way quicker to assemble with the same results! add some big sillys on the rear and you would'nt believe its the same chassis. go ahead and try one i'll bet you go back and build more!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

PM me if you want some of the pans.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dragula said:


> PM me if you want some of the pans.



Chris let me know if you need any AFX chassis. I have a bunch here in stock. Both MT and non MT


----------

